# Hilarious 80's movie scene



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Now that was too funny.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I loved how they shoot the already skinned, headless, and butchered meat...After all that, what's a bullet gonna do? LOL!


----------



## Morbid Mike (May 10, 2010)

there went 3 minutes of my life I'll never get back LOL


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG!! OMG!!! LOL LOL LOL!!! 

Still -- thanks for posting!! Now my 2010 prop worries are over!! All I need to do for this year's theme is head to the meat department at Kroger! 

This is hiiiill-larry-us!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad others are getting a kick out of the vid, too


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Best part of the film.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Let Me Guess...*

Joe Piscopo(sp?) was offered this role because they told him it was a meaty role and he would be able to get his teeth into it, so he took it as that challenge?
How about this for a plot?
Every mosquito and spider ever killed in the last 50 years comes back to life!!
Remember that you saw it here first!
Send royalty checks to: Jim Warfield
The Ravens Grin Inn
hahahahha!


----------



## trixr4kids812 (Aug 16, 2010)

oh wow, that is hilarious!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Mmmmm, Meat !


----------

